# wifi connection problem on HP Compaq 610

## guypld

Hi everyone!

this is my first time I installed Gentoo on a laptop,

for the installation I used the Ubunto Live CD...and it was very easy to connect to my home wlan.

when I compiled my kernel I compiled it with a lot of wifi support (even things that not needed ), but still I can't connect.

iwconfig brought up the eth0 and sit0.

"iwconfig sit0" says "no wireless extension"

"dhcpcd sit0" - find some ip : "169.254.229.154" don't really know what the meaning of it, but still there is no network.

this is from the LiveCD:

```
ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ lspci

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile GME965/GLE960 Memory Controller Hub (rev 0c)

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile GME965/GLE960 Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 0c)

00:02.1 Display controller: Intel Corporation Mobile GME965/GLE960 Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 0c)

00:1a.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB UHCI Controller #4 (rev 03)

00:1a.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller #2 (rev 03)

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 03)

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) PCI Express Port 1 (rev 03)

00:1c.1 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) PCI Express Port 2 (rev 03)

00:1c.4 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) PCI Express Port 5 (rev 03)

00:1c.5 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) PCI Express Port 6 (rev 03)

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB UHCI Controller #1 (rev 03)

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB UHCI Controller #2 (rev 03)

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB UHCI Controller #3 (rev 03)

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller #1 (rev 03)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 Mobile PCI Bridge (rev f3)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801HBM (ICH8M-E) LPC Interface Controller (rev 03)

00:1f.1 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801HBM/HEM (ICH8M/ICH8M-E) IDE Controller (rev 03)

00:1f.2 SATA controller: Intel Corporation 82801HBM/HEM (ICH8M/ICH8M-E) SATA AHCI Controller (rev 03)

10:00.0 Network controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. Device 8171 (rev 10)

30:00.0 Ethernet controller: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. Device 4357 (rev 10)
```

```
10:00.0 Network controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. Device 8171 (rev 10)

   Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Device 1467

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 17

   I/O ports at 6000 [size=256]

   Memory at e8000000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16K]

   Capabilities: <access denied>

   Kernel driver in use: rtl819xSE

   Kernel modules: r8192se_pci

30:00.0 Ethernet controller: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. Device 4357 (rev 10)

   Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Device 308a

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 28

   Memory at e0000000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16K]

   I/O ports at 2000 [size=256]

   Capabilities: <access denied>

   Kernel driver in use: sky2

   Kernel modules: sky2
```

any suggestion ?

Thank you!!

----------

## cach0rr0

sit0 is not the correct interface

do a quick check of

```

awk '{print $1}' /proc/net/wireless

```

and confirm the correct adapter 

then:

```

ifconfig <adapter> up

```

and post the output of

```

dmesg |tail

iwlist scan

```

to get a few items out of the way:

-is your network wep, wpa, or open?

-do you already have wpa_supplicant installed? 

NB: if you'd like an easier way to do a custom kernel, have a look at the links in my signature.

----------

## guypld

awk '{print $1}' /proc/net/wireless :

```
Inter -|

face
```

 :Confused: 

what is the meaning?

now I'm at work so its OPEN wifi,no pass .. nothing..

help?

thank you.  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## cach0rr0

```

rmmod r8192se_pci 

```

and then

```

modprobe -v r8192se_pci 

dmesg |tail -n 20

```

post output

Either for some odd reason your wireless card isn't being seen as wireless, even though it really is

or

The hardware cannot be initialized correctly

This should be evident in the dmesg output suggested above.

----------

## guypld

it's strange , but I'm sure I  compile this as a module...still I get this msg:

```
FATAL: Module r8192se_pci not found.
```

there is not much information about this  in the forum, and at google I found only solution with patch...

do you know what the location of this module in the kernel menu?

thanks again

----------

## chithanh

r8192se_pci.ko is part of the net-wireless/rtl8192se package. If you change kernel config or upgrade or reinstall your kernel, you need to re-emerge that package. Also run

```
# update-pciids
```

to replace PCI product ID with meaningful identifiers.

----------

